# my aqua blog



## remy (Oct 23, 2006)

My aquablog http://www.nobobo.com
Not much talk on it, but lots of pictures and video clips :icon_smil


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

WOW! You're on this site? I've been watching your videos on youtube all year man, amazing tank!


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Awesome, a school of Sterba's Cories!


----------



## remy (Oct 23, 2006)

fishscale said:


> WOW! You're on this site? I've been watching your videos on youtube all year man, amazing tank!


Yes, for a while already, never posted tho 
I also forget to come back, so i'm here every now and then 

And, thank you


----------

